# Neath fertility clinic



## MrsRose (Jul 13, 2014)

Husband and I have our initial consultation on 22nd in Neath 
Anybody else had their treatment here?
We have been told we will probably have ICSI (male infertility) we are 26/33
Any tips or advice welcome


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi I've just been transferred to Neath from Cardiff due to a backlog. How do you find this clinic? Thank


----------



## MrsE17 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi both,  I have just gone through ICSI with the Neath clinic. I have found them great. I was previously with the Cardiff clinic but took the option to change clinics because of their delay (Cardiff let me know of a 5 month delay an hour before an appointment I was due to have at which I expected to be given medication to start!) I didn't have to wait long to get an appointment with the Neath clinic and have found that everything has gone as smooth as possible with them. I would say that you are likely to have to wait at some appointments but I think this is to be expected, they obviously have to play by ear in a lot of situations. This is my first cycle and I have found it all very overwhelming,  the staff are lovely and are constantly working so hard and are always available to answer questions. I am yet to  find out if this cycle worked but am grateful to them for helping me get this far. If there is anything I can help you with just let me know. 
Mrs Rose you may have been at the clinic when I was having my EC! 
Good Luck xx


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi I'm currently at Cardiff can I ask how you got transferred to Neath, did they offer you or did you request the move? 

Thanks x


----------



## MrsE17 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Daisydot,  They offered us the move. We were due an appointment there and they rang to say there was no point us going as they had a 5 month backlog now but they gave us the option of moving  clinics with the possibility of being seen earlier. Luckily we both drive and were able to take this option &it only delayed our treatment by a month. I think that despite the delay in Cardiff the overall waiting time has reduced dramatically though. Xx


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Mrse17: thanks off the update so far Neath have been really good and I'm glad to know that I made a good choose to transfer over. If you don't mind me asking are you on the 2WW? X

Hi Daisyydot, they also gave us the option too as said we would have to wait until new year to start treatment when we were due sept as we felt we had waited long enough we decided to take it. At first I though Neath was too far away but as we both drive too we can get from Barry to Neath in 40 mins which is great, that's pretty much the same as being stick in traffic getting to Cardiff hospital x


----------



## MrsE17 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Rachelb, 
Sorry for the late reply and sorry to read that this cycle hasn't been kind to  you. How are you feeling?  
I am in the 2ww. My otd is Monday but I have started spotting so have a really bad feeling about this try. 
Xx


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

mrsE17: Thankyou for your message, I'm much better Thankyou. Am trying to stay positive for our next treatment in 6 mtgs time. We have our follow up appointment at the end of the month so really hoping for sone answers.

Sorry I have only just seen your message. How are you? I hope everything is ok with your cycle and that the spotting isn't anything to bad and that you get a BFP after the two week wait. X


----------



## MrsE17 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Rachelb, 
Unfortunately I got my official BFN on Monday   
It's only my first try so I had nothing to compare it to but I did not expect it to be this hard! 
We have to wait for our follow up appointment now. Do you mind me asking why you mentioned 6 meetings time? Is this standard?  
I am glad to hear that you are trying to stay positive. I am struggling at the moment but I know I need to look to next time now! Xxx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I have had 1 IUI, 1 ICSI & 1 FET at Neath, they have been great and the staff are lovely. 
The only downside I would say is that if you have failed cycles and can go through a FET they don't automatically book you in with a consultant for review. 
They were happy for me to start another FET without changing my protocol which I wasn't happy with and eventually now I'm seeing a consultant end of month ( I have also seen a private consultant about immune issues which I want to talk to Neath about ) 
The clinic itself is lovely though and all staff So helpful but as you'd expect with nhs you do have to push them a little for appointments etc x


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrse17: I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN I know that no words can make you feel better but I'm thinking of you at this difficult time  
It was our first cycle too so it is heartbreaking not knowing the process, to finally get there and have it all taken away.
We both have to sty positive ans hope we. Have a successful cycle soon. 
I mentioned 6 mths wait because that is protocol on the NHs to wait that long before starting next cycle.
We are internally travelling to Neath now for our review appt, just hope we get some answers x


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Likypink: thanks for your reply.
I thought that everyone would have a review fr a failed cycle. Not sure if it is because we had zero fertilisation. Staff are nice down there I'm glad we did the transfer. 
If you don't mind me asking what does FET stand for? X


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry forgt to say to you lily I'm sorry that you have also had a BfN as I wish you all the best and hope ou get the answers you want to here.
This is a tough journey ans I'm hoping that any future cycles bring us success and that good things really do come to those who wait x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Fet is frozen embreyo transfer. I had 6 embryos frozen from first cycle. 
So have done 1 fresh & 1 frozen cycle both bfn ;(
Iv had my consultation today where they have confirmed implantation failiure 😥
Next protocol I'm going to do another frozen cycle as I have more frozen embreyos 
A private endometrial scratch first in CRGW. 
Steroids, clexane & gestone protocol. 
I think you only have to see a consultant in between fresh stimulated cycles. 
Good luck to you Hun it's a horrible process but got to stay positive we will appreciate it soooo much more when it does happen xxx


----------



## Harris87 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi all, I am new to ivf but have received my appointment at Neath!! I can't believe it's here, going on 18th Jan. was just wondering if you can give me any information about what they do during the first appointment and how long after the cycle actually starts? I would really love to hear from you xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

If you want to pm me any questions feel free iv cycled twice with Neath and looking to do a frozen transfer there in march


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lily pink: sorry for the late reply, thanks for clarifying that. Good luck for March. Sending you lots of baby dust  I've started my second cycle. This time it's SP ICSI. Have already had first scan 24th February and on suprecur and burselin, next scans booked this Wednesday and Friday with possible egg collection a week Monday. This cycle is flowing by. Just prey we have fertilisation this time


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Harris87: welcome  and good luck with your cycle. 
Everyone's plans and schedules are different so it all depends what protocol they put u on. My advise is before your appointment make a list of questions you want to ask, I found the first time I was so busy taking everything in I forgot to ask any of my questions until I was on my way home. By all means ask me anything and if I can I will sure do my best. My first cycle I had a friend who had just gone through Ivf and without her I don't know where I would be. She was a great help and very supportive x


----------



## Mollywally (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi anyone have a cycle at Uhw Cardiff.  Do they weigh u again. Was weighed at initial apt sept. 2nd time at clinic was this week 4 presentation so no weighing. R u weighed at treatment plan apt?? Ta


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi mollywally I didn't get weighed at all when I was at Cardiff in fact they didn't weigh me until I got transferred to neath. My bmi is at the lowest so I was worried is be underweight but all was good. I would ask them to weigh you they should have scales in the rooms x


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Well it's a bfn for me


----------



## Kleaker2012 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new to this......
Please can I join your thread?
I've just started treatment at University of Wales Cardiff   and would like to talk to other couples going through the same treatment for a little support, and help support others


----------



## katehillier (Aug 26, 2014)

I have my 1st ICSI in Neath Port Talbot NHS - EC 26/6/15 and ET 29/6/15 with 2 embryos placed back. 
Previously, I've had 1 private medicated and 1 frozen ICSI at CRGW.
I am now on the dreaded 2 week wait, with mild stomach cramps and bloating! Officially testing on 13/7/15!
I cannot praise the staff at NPT NHS clinic enough! They are caring, honest, professional and sympathetic. There is no difference in the NHS clinic compared to the private IVF sector. My husband and I were both impressed and overwhelmed by NPT NHS fertility clinic's kindness and care. 
Fingers crossed I will not be needing my 2nd NHS go!
Good luck everybody xxxxx ￼


----------



## Kleaker2012 (Jul 27, 2013)

I had my first appointment last July for consultation and I've just had my first cycle. There was quite a few delays etc


----------



## pembswomble (Jul 13, 2015)

Starting there next week from Pembrokeshire direction, nice long road trips coming up!


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Mind if I join?   Starting injections tomorrow, I'm at neath hospital  Nervous and excited to get the ball rolling!!


----------



## Tashab07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi there, can I joint this thread please? 
I'm in day 8 of Menopur injections at Neath clinic. So far so good. I also am travelling from Ceredigion so a 3 hour round trip. Would be great to speak to other ladies in the same position. At the moment I have 8 follicles but they're not growing very fast. Egg collection as been delayed. I am 40, so only one free nhs cycle. Hoping it works xxx


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Heyas  I'm on day 4 of 225 Menopur, how are you finding the injections? I was worried about ppl saying it hurt to do the Menopur but I find it's pain free  Got my scan on Monday, I had one Monday just gone after down regging and I have 8 and 6 follicles so fingers crossed I get some good news regarding the stimming  Sending you lots of positive thoughts xxx


----------

